# Sandusky Bay Catfish



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone know if catfish are biting in Sandusky Bay yet? Wondered if they would be biting earlier this year with the warmer winter we had. Itching to get out, but it's about a 1 hour drive for me, so any reports would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't get hits till around the end of white bass run in May then it's showtime! My son and nephew keep asking me how much longer for the kitties also! We are netting our shad now for next month


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Catch a few while bullhead fishing early ,and in the cold water. Just not huge numbers like in spawn or summer


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Sounds like I'll have to wait it out a few more weeks!


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Are there any size or bag limits on the catfish here? Ohio River and a few inland lakes have some funky rules.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Girthline said:


> I don't get hits till around the end of white bass run in May then it's showtime! My son and nephew keep asking me how much longer for the kitties also! We are netting our shad now for next month


Girthline...any white bass or crappies showing up in the Bay yet?


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

StarkFisherman said:


> Are there any size or bag limits on the catfish here? Ohio River and a few inland lakes have some funky rules.


I believe the channels now have regs in Lake Erie! 1 fish over 28" possibly 2 or 3 but I fished the Northeast Ohio catfish tournament trail last year and I recall the guys speaking out the new regs in Ohio on channels! I'll find a link and post it here!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

REY298 said:


> Girthline...any white bass or crappies showing up in the Bay yet?


White bass should start staging by the bay bridges in another week because every year on May 4th which is my bday the white bass are always in Fremont! Soo I'd say end of April they'll be staging in the bay waiting!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Catch white bass at bay bridge?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Catch white bass at bay bridge?


Yes


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

StarkFisherman said:


> Are there any size or bag limits on the catfish here? Ohio River and a few inland lakes have some funky rules.


In Lake Erie and all it's tributaries and embayments, including Sandusky Bay, there are no size or bag limits for catfish. On all inland lakes, there's a limit of 1 channel catfish over 28" and for all public lakes under 700 acres there's a 6 channel catfish limit per day. Here's a link to the regulations: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishingregulations. The above quoted regulations I found in the "Statewide Regulations" and the "Lake Erie Regulations" sections.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Wow I must have always missed the white bass there always just waited until they got in the Sandusky river


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Any cats show up yet?


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

They are biting in the bay!


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Girthline said:


> They are biting in the bay!


 Good to hear!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome over by Dempsey or up further by light house and what not


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

269. Bay view


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

May have to pay them a visit this weekend


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Im goin this weekend also , i got some pre spawn spot that can produce. I love walleys and perch. The fealing of a big bass , but those 10-15 pound giants channels you got a chance at make the fight alone the fun...just my 2 cents


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Oh I agree imagine if they hit lures readily lol be a completely different game


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool video girth line! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks like a great day! Can't wait to get up there myself this year! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Jiner67 (Aug 20, 2014)

How long do the channels bite good in the bay? is it all summer or more of a spring thing? I have never fished it for cats but my brother-in-law who doesnt fish much wants to catch some cats, so figured I might give it a try.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am not a cat expert but the little I have done it they are there all summer


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice pics Girth!! Love seeing the little man get in on the action. Great when the next generation gets the bug to fish. Gives them the basics for a lifetime of good fun and fresh air. Too many of the kids his age want to stay inside an play video games. Thanks for sharing! Fish On Bro!!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

I have another 20 minute video of the action in 1080 quality uploading to my YouTube channel! Should be up tonight it's a huge file!


----------

